# 5-htp?



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Has anyone tried it? if so does it work?


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

christ~in~me said:


> Has anyone tried it? if so does it work?


sort of....i kinda makes me a little bit nauseous, and give me a headache. it is sorta calming....i think u gotta take it more than a couple times for it too work though....not the best feeling ever. Sort of weirdly euphoric (really weakly) but also agitating in a weird way. ITs really hard to describe, but i think its worth a try as long as your not on an SSRI at the moment. It might work better in combo with a little bit of L-tyrosine? to raise norepinephrine and dopamine levels also. I found it better to take at home, cuz it didn't really make me want to socialize.

but it might be awesome 4 u, cuz lotsa people find it helps. i don't respond well to 5htp and other Serotonergic meds, anyway,....


----------



## bennyp714 (Jan 6, 2009)

It didn't work for me. Sometimes I couldn't tell any difference and sometimes it just seemed to slow me down, and feel kind of drowsy. The only thing I did like about it was when I took it at night I would have really vivid realistic dreams.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> sort of....i kinda makes me a little bit nauseous, and give me a headache. it is sorta calming....i think u gotta take it more than a couple times for it too work though....not the best feeling ever. Sort of weirdly euphoric (really weakly) but also agitating in a weird way. ITs really hard to describe, but i think its worth a try as long as your not on an SSRI at the moment. It might work better in combo with a little bit of L-tyrosine? to raise norepinephrine and dopamine levels also. I found it better to take at home, cuz it didn't really make me want to socialize.
> 
> but it might be awesome 4 u, cuz lotsa people find it helps. i don't respond well to 5htp and other Serotonergic meds, anyway,....


Thank you,this really helped! ive been on it for a couple of days now and ive been taking it with vitamin B12. not a drastic change but its helped with my mood a lot. it hasent helped with anxiety much though. im definatly going to try it with L-Tyrosine and see what happens.


----------

